# Who owns the oldest bike here?



## Drummerboy (Oct 18, 2010)

I got to wonder just who has the claim to owning the oldest bike here and what is it.


----------



## davekingedits (Oct 20, 2010)

I believe Walter Branche once mentioned he had a boneshaker.  That probably qualifies, unless someone out there has a genuine hobby horse.  

Pictures are always welcome.


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 20, 2010)

lol, I was gonna guess Walter.


----------



## Gordon (Oct 20, 2010)

I have a 1908 Elgin King, but I'm sure there are older ones belonging to forum members.


----------



## Drummerboy (Oct 20, 2010)

Let's see some pics guys!


----------



## Gordon (Oct 20, 2010)

*1908 Elgin King*

Okay, here is a photo. I pulled this Elgin King out of a barn here in north western ND. It has original paint. The only things I have done other than cleaning and polishing was replace the wooden wheels (the originals were toast) and added the repo tires, carbide light, tool bag and wheel acuated bell. It has block chain and wooden grips wrapped with leather.


----------



## Drummerboy (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice Gordon. I hope to find my "Barn Find" some day.


----------



## twowheelfan (Oct 21, 2010)

where did you find the rims? And do they make wood track rims? Did you build them up? Or did they?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 21, 2010)

This is the oldest one I have but I know I've seen older. This is a 90's Rambler Tandem.


----------



## Gordon (Oct 21, 2010)

Twowheelfan - I found the wood rims being sold on another bike forum. I refinished them and laced the hubs from the Elgin into them. I don't know if they are still making woood rims for track bikes.


----------



## twowheelfan (Oct 21, 2010)

which forum? is it that italian firm? thanks!


----------



## Gordon (Oct 21, 2010)

No, not Italian. I think it was based somewhere in South Carolina, but it has been so long I can't remember.


----------



## pelletman (Oct 24, 2010)

There is a guy in the Wheelmen Newsletter selling wood rims, Noah Stutzman in OH I think.  Not the skinny ones, they are made by the Italian Company, and as far as oldest bike goes...


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 24, 2010)

Here's my oldest bike.  Best guess is just about 1870.  It originally had a much larger rear wheel which was replaced by a previous owner.  I'm currently trying to figure out how to make it work a little bit better and looking for a blacksmith and  a wheelwright.


----------



## pelletman (Oct 24, 2010)

Andrew,
Do you have closeups on that bike?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 24, 2010)

I can get some, but the bike is in pieces right now.  Are there any areas in particular you are interested in?  It's blacksmith made, and is rideable-but the pedals need some work and the rear axle is an allthread kluge job.


----------



## pelletman (Oct 24, 2010)

I'd like to see all the important parts.  The one picture I see makes me think reproduction but I'm not sure cause it is too far away.  It has traits of those Asian repros of 30 years ago..


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 24, 2010)

I hope not!  It's all wrought iron and has  a Wheelmen and (polishes fingernails) Sotheby's (pronounced through clenched teeth) pedigree for what that's worth.  No obvious welds (except for the headset tacked in place, no rolled flat or rod stock.  I did not pay a lot for it, so I can take the truth.   What red flags do you see?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 24, 2010)

Here are some shots of the cranks and pedals.  It's a nasty rainy day and I couldn't get to the rest... There is an obviously new nut added by the previous owner that needs to be repositioned and re-shaped to get the pedals working better, and the wear at the pedal axle needs to be fixed.  Back to original would be just hammer welding more iron onto it, but  some kind of bearing-ANY kind of bearing or bushing would be better.  I'd really like to get a close look at a Pickering to see how their pedals were made.  The pedal rods are actually pretty uneven in diameter.


----------



## pelletman (Oct 24, 2010)

They look old.  Put up some of the frame when you can.  I could be totally off here.  SOme of the features remind me of the repros


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 24, 2010)

Which ones?  The two plane stem , the flimsy handlebar and the too small rear wheel leap out at me, but are not very cheesy in the flesh.  Weather should improve this week.  If you have pictures of similar reproductions I'd like to see them.  As I said, I'm prepared for the worst.


----------



## ftwelder (Oct 25, 2010)

I have this E.H.Corson Nashua. It was built around 1898. I also have a Defiance (monarch) of about the same vintage.  The Corson came with a Garford saddle and tool bag.





IMG_3630 by barnstormerbikes, on Flickr


----------



## pelletman (Oct 25, 2010)

I haven't kept any of the repro pictures.  I was thinking the way the rear fork is formed, the handlebars and grips look odd..


----------



## JO BO (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi; My oldest is a 1890's Waverley. Sorry I don't have pics at this time. JO BO


----------



## davekingedits (Oct 26, 2010)

Andrew,

I took another look at your bonesaker pictures and noticed that the saddle is pretty level with the tiny back wheel.  If you were to install a wheel that fit that back fork, how much would it pitch the saddle forward?

David King


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 26, 2010)

The saddle is actually pitched back slightly- just enough to make it a little uncomfortable.  Here is a small picture I found of the bike with the original wheels, which were replaced by a previous owner.  The saddle then is more level to slightly tipped forward.


----------



## oldspoke (Oct 27, 2010)

*Eye Like Your Bike !*



pelletman said:


> There is a guy in the Wheelmen Newsletter selling wood rims, Noah Stutzman in OH I think.  Not the skinny ones, they are made by the Italian Company, and as far as oldest bike goes...




Yes - Very Nice "Shaker" for an old bike.


----------



## oldspoke (Oct 28, 2010)

D, Why is the fork pictured back wards ?


----------



## fat tire trader (Oct 29, 2010)

My oldest bike is a 1893 Columbia Century, its not complete, I need a chain, seat post, saddle, and brake parts. I have extra cranks to trade.
chris ioakimedes
Fairfax,California
www.fattiretrading.com


----------



## pelletman (Oct 29, 2010)

Glenn,  That's how it came!  It is turned around now..


----------



## scoutxlt (Oct 30, 2010)

Wow, I'd have to say the "Bone Shaker" would have to take it.... provided it was "Original." I've seen a couple over the years in museums, and boy they would surely rattle your bones & teeth going down a cobblestone village lane. That Rambler Tandem sure looks like a beauty too... My oldest though which doesn't even come close here would be a late 30's early 40's B6... hard to nail it down for sure, since its been the subject of a "resto" job and a marginal one at that. She isn't even fit for public consumption at present... I've got a his & hers pair of Columbia's, from the mid-30's too. One is potentially too far gone, but I've not given up on it yet... but the woman's is quite original. I just don't seem to come across any that are "available" although I did see a Shaft Drive , and a Very Early Velodrome Racer last spring when I bought an Indian Scout 3 spd. that he suggested if ever he would part with, that I'd be on his "Call List" so one can only hope. Sadly none of his family were into Old Iron...


----------



## krazikev (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi all, newbie here, I find this thread interesting and it brings me to this qustion, what is the oldest bike (not what you guys own) but another words what year was the first bike made? (just wondering) thankyou


----------



## davekingedits (Oct 31, 2010)

Actually, the third-century BC Greek engineer Ariston described a bicycle-like contraption, the "poedae Apolliorum" (feet of Apollo) that consisted of a lyre-shaped framework with small wheels attached at either end.  THere is even a bas relief found in Northern Africa that suggests it may have been powered by Heiron's primative steam turbine, but that's been disputed by --

Oh, wait.  This is Halloween.  Not April Fool's Day.

Sorry,

David


----------



## pelletman (Oct 31, 2010)

1817 Karl von Drais' hobby horse.


----------



## walter branche (Oct 31, 2010)

bicycle ,a PEDAL powered riding machine--------- ,the draisene(karl von drais,hobby horse) is the 1st human powered steerable vehicle,it is ridden or propelled by your feet pushing on the ground,......pedals to propel or spin the wheel came about 50 or so years later,there is always a question on who,how,why,and when ,, there is a vehicle known to be before the boneshaker that operated from an action of the feet with a lever like attachment to the rear wheel,sometimes called the mcmillan around 1850


----------



## pelletman (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, pretty much everyone agrees that von Drais is the first bicycle, but Walter is right, the first thing actually called a bicycle was the velocipede developed by Lallament and/or Michaux about 1863.  It has been pretty much established that the Macmillan never existed though.  At least that is the consensus of the leading bicycle historians of our time.


----------



## krazikev (Oct 31, 2010)

was the Lallament and/or Michaux the first TWO WHEEL PEDAL POWER bike? or is my late 1800 (maybe 1860s or 1870s? dont know yet put will post pics soon) gendron no.19 with wooden wheels the first?


----------



## pelletman (Oct 31, 2010)

Michaux was THE FIRST velocipede.  Lallament worked for him


----------



## walter branche (Nov 1, 2010)

*he is credited with the idea or invention*

i could not find anywhere in my historical books or information,where he has been shown not to be ,,.. there is a mcmillan type machine on display at the museum in london,also on his gravestone it is marked ,.. i thought that davinci had been shown to be false from the codex atlanticus page found from 1493 ,,.. was it(mcmillan) proven to be false from the cycle history conference???


----------



## walter branche (Nov 1, 2010)

your gendron is most likely from 1895 to 99,i will try to find a date for model 19 gendron ,, there were many variations of riding contraptions before your wheel was built


----------



## walter branche (Nov 1, 2010)

*david herlihy*



pelletman said:


> Well, pretty much everyone agrees that von Drais is the first bicycle, but Walter is right, the first thing actually called a bicycle was the velocipede developed by Lallament and/or Michaux about 1863.  It has been pretty much established that the Macmillan never existed though.  At least that is the consensus of the leading bicycle historians of our time.




yes, i see where david herlihy has disputed the mcmillan claim, and proven it to be false ,,. there are many false (lies) about all parts of living and life ,columbus discovering america, the easter bunny, santa clause,the tooth fairy ,,thanks for clearing up another incorrect fable of someones imagination


----------



## kermit (Nov 2, 2010)

I have a set of wood track rims I  bought then didnt use. They are the Italian ones 32 and 36 hole. If interested email me pdw1088@comcast.net  Thanks


----------

